# Sian Holly is finally here (elective section, sian had other plans hehe)



## Mommy2Kian

:cloud9:Ohhh i have waited so long to post in here :cloud9:

Well here is my birth story :happydance:

I was due an elective c-section wednesday 15th december, i told everyone "nope she eint gonna wait, not with all these braxton hicks and twinges etc she will be here before) but as the days got closer, i thought, ok shes gonna wait!

Ross mom and dad came to visit the 12th december, and his dad said "try not to have her tomorrow, ive got an important meeting haha" he wasnt nasty just laughing...

sunday night (12th) i was having a few twinges, nothing out the ordinary, braxton hicks?

Monday morning- Wake up, make kian breakfast and make a cuppa tea ready to go and see kians nativity play then go hospital for my pre operation assessment check...i stand up and GUSH...my waters broke everwhere, kian was like "ew mommy, u weed?" :rofl:

I shout upstairs to ross and he gets on the phone to an ambulance...what do i do? update my status on facebook :rofl:

Anyway...........i get to the hospital and im examined, she said i was 5 cm dilated" i was like say wha? :shocked: i hadnt really been in any pain, so the consultant explains to me that i can still have a section if i REALLY want to but im at the bottom of a waiting list now and by the time its my turn i may have had her by then...so i agree and try to go for a "normal birth" ...4 hours later ive only gone to 6 cm which isnt great, and as the midwife examined me she said" your daughter is gripping my finger" her hand was comming first and it could break her arm, so the consultant came in, examined me and tried to push sians hand back down, but it was no use...i went from the bottom of the list to the top and wheeled for emergancy section...

As i got wheeled in enrique song was playing "i can be ur hero" and i just cried, i was so emotional!

The epidural was wearing off, i didnt feel the cut but my god i felt her tear it open! i told them i could feel it, its hurting me, so they topped me up with gas & air and some other drugs, yes i felt a little drunk but the pain was unbareable :( i told them it hurts, it REALLY hurts...they asked if i could try and stand the pain, so for 20 minutes i did, i heard my baby cry, then i could feel her sewing me back up, i shouted it HURTS, then 5 minutes later, ross and sian was shuved out the room and the next thin gi know i woke in recovery half hour later with my mom and inlaws and kian...kians little face when he saw me, he couldnt stop kissing me and asking if i was ok, it must have been a shock seeing me with drips, tubes and gasmask.

I was in hospital untill wednesday the 15th (the day she was meant to come) :dohh: :lol:

It wasnt the best birth experience but she is here and my god she is so precious to us, my hormones have kicked and i cry looking at her thinking if anything happend to her it would kill me i love her so so SO much! :cloud9:

Now introducing my daughter Sian Holly weighing 71b 13 53cm long 13th december at 2:48pm 38+6 :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P141210_09.33.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 127









P151210_10.43.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 114









P151210_10.44_[01].jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 121









P151210_10.45.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 101









P151210_14.03.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 115


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations she is beautiful. Look at all that hair!


----------



## kyesmummy

congrats sweetie! she is beautiful!! well done you xxxx


----------



## Blondie007

She is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations and well done x


----------



## sarah0108

shes lovely congrats! love the name too x


----------



## SugarKisses

aw congrats hun, shes beautiful. cant believe how much hair she has-she reminds me of me when I was a baby-with jet black spikey hair :cloud9:

Sorry to hear the birth didnt go to plan....I cant imagine how much that must have hurt :nope: xx


----------



## Justme

Yayyy she is gorgeous hunny :hugs: well done you x


----------



## Heidi

So gorgeous, i love her hair! Hope you have a speedy recovery :)


----------



## superbecks

She is beautiful!! Congratulations xx


----------



## Skye1

:haha::haha::haha: @ You updating your facebook page, I'd be the same :haha:

All that hair is just lush, she's gorgeous, congratulations :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## ellie

congrats!! she's so gorgeous!! well done, sounds horrible but you got there :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations, she is beautiful, look at all that hair! x


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## mushmouth

she is absoloutly gorgeous! congrats hun!


----------



## v2007

She is gorgeous, i am so happy for you.

V xxx


----------



## Raggydoll

She's beautiful. Congratulations hun. x


----------



## 3rdandlastime

Congrats shes lovely, n omg at her hair, just gorge! 
I'm terrified of feeling the pain of being cut open and sewn bk up.... I wonder if they would let me go under general for my elective... hopefully I don't go into labour b4 like u xxx


----------



## marnie79

aww she is beautiful, massive congrats hun xx


----------



## hayley x

She is so beautiful, congratulations babe , she just couldnt wait to meet you :)

She is so lucky to have 2 beautiful Big Brothers, Kaden will be so proud x


----------



## justthestart

She is beautiful! Congratulations Hun xx


----------



## evewidow

sorry it wasnt a great experience for you ,but congratulations she is very very cute


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

She is gorgous! 

Love her second/middle name  x


----------



## Sunshine.

Congratulations!! Sian is gorgeous

x x


----------



## flower01

OMG!! She is so beautiful!!

Many many Congratulations hunny!!
You waited so long for some happy news, you truly deserve it.

I wish you all a wonderful Christmas, your baby girl is so so so cute!!

hugs and kisses!
xxxxxx


----------



## trumpetbum

She is gorgeous. Sorry you had a difficult time, what a trooper!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats Hun She's Beautiful x


----------



## iprettii

wow @ her arm coming out first.. that's scary. although it wasn't the greatest experience the outcome of it is LOVELY because your daughter is too adorable.


----------



## 3 girlies

she is absolutely beautiful, congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## moomoo

Congrats on the birth of your adorable little lady!! 

So happy for you honey :cloud9:


----------



## sar35

omg what a story....lol @ facebook update! she is beautiful well done x


----------



## Raven24

congrats im so pleased for you xxx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations she is beautiful xx


----------



## Jox

totally perfect.

so happy for your, ross, Kian and Kaden.

xxx


----------



## Mummy to be x

she is so beautiful, VERY cute! Look at all that gorgeous hair, You must be very proud 

xx


----------



## crazyguider

She is absolutely precious xxx 
love the name! Are u welsh at all? 
I have had the name celyn on my list which is holly in welsh xx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats, she's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## staceyg

she's gorgeous :)
congrats :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

crazyguider said:


> She is absolutely precious xxx
> love the name! Are u welsh at all?
> I have had the name celyn on my list which is holly in welsh xx

thank you all :flower:

im not welsh but my partner is :) x x x


----------



## BellaBlu

She is beautiful M2K :hugs:

Brought me to tears seeing her because I know how hard we all tried to get here! 

So happy for you sweetheart, congrats.


----------



## Babushka99

Aww Sian what a pretty name for a pretty girl. Congratulations! The pain bit sounds really bad though :S


----------



## twinklestar

Gorgeous girlie! Well done x


----------



## ama

how beautiful:) well done! xx


----------



## Deli

Congratulations! She had her very own guardian angel helping her in to the world. I'm so pleased for you.x


----------



## Auntie

She is really beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Berniep

Huge congratulations she's absolutely gorgeous and what a birth story, well done xxxx


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## scottishgal89

Congrats hun!!
I remember you from the Sparklers last year.
I'm so glad your little bundle arrived safely.
She's stunning!!!
xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations again hun xx


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations :flower:


----------



## Helly

Absolutely made up for you honey, and for Ross and Kian and all the family x


----------



## needausername

She is a beauty! Congrats xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations :baby: ~ What a cutie :cloud9:

I was due a planned csection with DS2 & also went into labour the night before....As you say, not ideal

But as long as they arrive safe & sound in the end, thats all that matters :cloud9:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! Sorry you had to go through a c-sec in so much pain but what a beautiful little girl you got out of it! :cloud9:


----------



## huggybear

aaaahh congrates, shes absolutely beautiful, her hair is gawjus. x


----------



## babytots

Awwwwww sweetie is soooooo beautiful!!! Congratulations and well done to Kaden for keeping his little sister safe and warm! I bet hes so proud of you all and Sian x


----------



## WanaBaba

Congratulations and wow look at all her hair!! xx


----------



## Wiggler

Congratulations hun, she is a cutie! x x x


----------



## laura6914

only just found your birth story hun, what an experiance. Glad sian is well, she is gorgeous. Which hospital did you go to? Manor? xx


----------



## Mommy2Kian

hey hun ty, i was at birmingham womens :) x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

omg she is beautiful...x look at all that hair! awwwww

makes me sooo broody - congratulations x


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on the birth of little Sian! She's just beautiful - her hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

shes gorgeous hon, glad your okay!!!


----------



## foxyroxie

congrats xx


----------



## Leah_xx

Congrats!


----------



## Aaisrie

M2K she's stunning I'm glad everything was okay in the end x


----------

